# Libereco-Rechnung



## alf01 (28 März 2006)

Hallo,

vor etwa einer Woche erhielt ich eine Email, in der mir eine Mitgliedschaft für die Seite www.p**en.de bestätigt wurde. Gleichzeitig wurde angekündigt, der Betrag von 4,99 Euro wird durch die Fa. Libereco von meinem Bankkonto abgebucht (die dort teilweise angegebene Bankverbindung ist definitiv nicht meine). Ich war jedoch weder auf dieser Seite, noch habe ich (ich heiße auch nicht W. Mertin) ein Abo abgeschlossen (die in der Email angegebenen Benutzerdaten habe ich auch nicht ausprobiert). Heute kam dann unten angeführte Mahnung, wieder per Email. Wie soll ich darauf reagieren? Bei Libereco Stellung dazu nehmen? Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten? Oder einfach ignorieren?

Danke schonmal.

Edit:
Habe auch die 1. Rechnung noch gefunden und mit angehängt.
-- 
MfG
Alf

Rechnung
####From - Tue Mar 21 17:07:27 2006
X-Account-Key: account3
X-UIDL: 02d27d30a3489c8ce4ffebad66a47b0b
X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-Flags: 0000
Delivered-To: GMX delivery to [email protected]
Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 21 Mar 2006 09:13:47 -0000
Received: from mx1.dus.nkhosting.net (EHLO presto.dus.nkhosting.net) [62.67.53.139]
  by mx0.gmx.net (mx037) with SMTP; 21 Mar 2006 10:13:47 +0100
Received: (qmail 83208 invoked by uid 89); 21 Mar 2006 09:13:39 -0000
Received: by simscan 1.1.0 ppid: 83188, pid: 83190, t: 1.6544s
         scanners: attach: 1.1.0 clamav: 0.87.1/m:36/d:1310 spam: 3.0.4
Received: from unknown (HELO nobby) ([email protected]@217.69.76.193)
  by mx1.dus.nkhosting.net with SMTP; 21 Mar 2006 09:13:38 -0000
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, 21 Mar 2006 10:13:45 +0100 (CET)
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Zahlungsbestaetigung
Mime-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-15
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.0.4 (2005-06-05) on 
	presto.dus.nkhosting.net
X-Spam-Status: No, score=0.3 required=5.0 tests=AWL,NO_REAL_NAME 
	autolearn=disabled version=3.0.4
X-GMX-Antivirus: -1 (not scanned, may not use virus scanner)
X-GMX-Antispam: 0 (Mail was not recognized as spam)
X-GMX-UID: 9PEmca8/eWU72nGsgnVzcU05U3U4N495

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde!

Vielen Dank f=FCr Ihre Bestellung bei ht*p://www.p......de .

Die liberECO payment solutions ist vom Betreiber des Angebots beauftragt, die Abrechnung zu =FCbernehmen.
Folgende Daten wurden uns von Ihnen =FCbermittelt:

Ihre liberECO Benutzernummer:    ***877pas
Von Ihnen gew=E4hltes Produkt:     Premium Account, 1 Monat Mitgliedschaft =
mit automatischer Wiederholung
Zahlungsbetrag:                  4,99 EUR
Zahlungsart:                     Online-Lastschrift
Bank-Typ:                        Postbank
Bankleitzahl:                    20010020
Kontonummer:                     95628XXXX
Kontoinhaber:                    W. M. 
(Aus Sicherheitsgr=FCnden sind die letzten Stellen der Kontonummer maskiert=
.)Der Betrag in H=F6he von 4,99 EUR wird Ihnen unter dem Verwendungszweck

   001679853-ONABO WEBSERVICES IDEAWISE LIMITED IHRE ONLINE-ZAHLUNG VOM 21.=
03.06

abgebucht.
Bitte achten Sie auf eine ausreichende Deckung des von Ihnen angegebenen Kontos, da Ihnen sonst weitere Kosten (Stornobearbeitung 8,50 EUR) entstehen.


Bei Fragen zum Zahlungsvorgang bzw. zu obiger Bestellung wenden Sie sich bi=
tte an:
[email protected]


Bitte bewahren Sie diese Zahlungsbest=E4tigung auf, da sie wichtige=20
Informationen enth=E4lt.


i.A.
liberECO payment solutions GmbH & Co. KG

Mahnung
####
From - Tue Mar 28 16:31:41 2006
X-Account-Key: account3
X-UIDL: b41474b219349585cd9ac0f5659fc310
X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-Flags: 0000
Delivered-To: GMX delivery to [email protected]
Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 28 Mar 2006 05:36:51 -0000
Received: from mx1.dus.nkhosting.net (EHLO presto.dus.nkhosting.net) [62.67.53.139]
  by mx0.gmx.net (mx017) with SMTP; 28 Mar 2006 07:36:51 +0200
Received: (qmail 97529 invoked by uid 89); 28 Mar 2006 05:35:47 -0000
Received: by simscan 1.1.0 ppid: 97523, pid: 97525, t: 0.5348s
         scanners: attach: 1.1.0 clamav: 0.87.1/m:36/d:1355 spam: 3.0.4
Received: from unknown (HELO vimes) ([email protected]@217.69.68.30)
  by mx1.dus.nkhosting.net with SMTP; 28 Mar 2006 05:35:47 -0000
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, 28 Mar 2006 07:35:47 +0200 (CEST)
From: [email protected]
To:[email protected]
Subject: Zahlungserinnerung
Mime-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.0.4 (2005-06-05) on 
	presto.dus.nkhosting.net
X-Spam-Status: No, score=0.2 required=5.0 tests=AWL,NO_REAL_NAME 
	autolearn=disabled version=3.0.4
X-GMX-Antivirus: -1 (not scanned, may not use virus scanner)
X-GMX-Antispam: 0 (Mail was not recognized as spam)
X-GMX-UID: Fa9ACYdibHIy1Wv1yDQ0MikqJihyatAQ

Zahlungserinnerung !

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

In der heutigen Zeit geht es teilweise sehr hektisch zu, da verliert man sc=
hon mal den =DCberblick =FCber die ganzen laufenden Abbuchungen und vergiss=
t eventuell auch mal rechtzeitig f=FCr ausreichende Deckung auf dem Konto z=
u sorgen.=20
Wir wurden am 21.03.2006 von der Webseite http://www.p.....de als Forderun=
gsinhaber beauftragt den Betrag von  4,99 EUR von Ihrem Bankkonto abzubuche=
n.=20
Leider verf=FCgte Ihr Konto zum Zeitpunkt der Abbuchung jedoch nicht =FCber=
 ausreichende Deckung oder Sie haben der Abbuchung widersprochen.

Da durch diesen Vorgang Kosten (8,50 EUR) entstanden sind, =FCberweisen Sie=
 uns bitte innerhalb von 14 Tagen
den Betrag von 13,49 EUR unter Angabe nachstehender Referenznummer 1679853-=
onabo =20

auf folgendes Konto:=20
=20
liberECO payment solutions GmbH
Commerzbank
BLZ 83040000
Kto.-Nr. 210653203

Sobald der offene Betrag bei uns eingegangen ist, werden wir Ihre Mitglieds=
chaft wieder aktivieren.
Sollten wir innerhalb der Frist von 14 Tagen keinen Zahlungseingang verzeic=
hnen
k=F6nnen, m=FCssten wir die Sache unseren Anw=E4lten =FCbergeben, wodurch I=
hnen weitere Kosten entstehen w=FCrden.
Wir bitten Sie daher im Sinne aller beteiligten Parteien die offenen Posten=
 m=F6glichst schnell zu begleichen.

Wir bedanken uns im Vorraus und w=FCnschen eine weiterhin angenehme Zeit au=
f www.po.....de =20

Mit freundlichen Gr=FCssen

=20

liberECO payment solutions GmbH&Co.KG


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

alf01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich darauf reagieren? Bei Libereco Stellung dazu nehmen? Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten? Oder einfach ignorieren?


Ignorieren wäre eine Möglichkeit, die jedoch ein mulmiges Gefühl hinterlässt. Anzeige bringt Dir nichts, da Du lediglich eine Randfigur in dem Spiel bist - das sollte die Libereco unter Benennung der Verbindungsdaten selbst tun. Anzeige gegen Libereco ist nicht sinnvoll, da die selbst wohl die Geschädigten sind. Bleibt nur eines, was Dir obliegen könnte - einen einfachen Widerspruch schreiben, mit dem Hinweis, dass evtl. Deine Daten (incl. der E-Mailadresse) missbräuchlich verwendet wurden.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Hallo, mir ist heute dasselbe passiert. Ich habe die Lastschrift sofort zurückrufen lassen. Lastschriften sind i.d.R. nur gegen Unterschrift auszuführen von Seiten der Bank. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, diesen Onabo Leuten eine Unterschrift gegeben zu haben.

Viele Grüße.



> vor etwa einer Woche erhielt ich eine Email, in der mir eine Mitgliedschaft für die Seite www.p**en.de bestätigt wurde. Gleichzeitig wurde angekündigt, der Betrag von 4,99 Euro wird durch die Fa. Libereco von meinem Bankkonto abgebucht (die dort teilweise angegebene Bankverbindung ist definitiv nicht meine). Ich war jedoch weder auf dieser Seite, noch habe ich (ich heiße auch nicht W. Mertin) ein Abo abgeschlossen (die in der Email angegebenen Benutzerdaten habe ich auch nicht ausprobiert). Heute kam dann unten angeführte Mahnung, wieder per Email. Wie soll ich darauf reagieren? Bei Libereco Stellung dazu nehmen? Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten? Oder einfach ignorieren?
> 
> Danke schonmal.


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Könntest Du mal mein Posting über deinem lesen, das ist nahezu der selbe Fall. Eine Einzelfallberatung ist nicht statthaft.


----------



## rolf76 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Lastschriften sind i.d.R. nur gegen Unterschrift auszuführen von Seiten der Bank. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, diesen Onabo Leuten eine Unterschrift gegeben zu haben.


Eine Unterschrift ist für den Lastschrifteinzug nicht erforderlich, bei vielen Seiten kann man schlicht seine Bankverbindung eingeben und das Entgelt wird dann abgebucht.

Mir ist aber noch nicht ganz klar, wie das Ganze zusammenhängt:

Im Fall des unregistrierten Posters hat der Anbieter sowohl die Email-Adresse als auch die Bankdaten? Hast Du die Daten in Kombination zuvor schon mal für andere Dienste oder Bestellungen irgendwo eingegeben?



> Von Ihnen gewähltes Produkt: Premium Account, 1 Monat Mitgliedschaft =
> mit automatischer Wiederholung


1. Wer seine Daten gar nicht eingegeben hat, hat selbst keinen Vertrag geschlossen. Bei einer Anmeldung durch einen Dritten ist man nur dann gebunden, wenn man die Eingabe durch den Dritten vorher oder im Nachhinein genehmigt. Derjenige, bei dem dies der Fall ist, wird sich dann darauf berufen, dass kein wirksamer Vertrag besteht. Die Beweislast für den Vertragsschluss und gegebenenfalls die wirksame Vertretung durch einen Dritten liegt beim Anbieter.

2. Wenn bei Online-Abos abzusehen ist, dass mit dem Anbieter ein Streit über die Frage entstehen wird, ob ein Vertrag zwischen der Person, deren Daten eingegeben wurden, und dem Anbieter zustande gekommen ist, kann man sich überlegen, *hilfsweise* (und zwar ausdrücklich hilfsweise neben dem Bestreiten eines wirksamen Vertrages) die notwendigen Erklärungen abzugeben, um einen möglicherweise bestehenden Vertrag zu Fall zu bringen. In Betracht können dabei ein Widerruf nach Fernabsatzrecht, die Anfechtung und bei einem Vertrag, der sich von Monat zu Monat verlängert, eine ordentliche Kündigung kommen. Zur Frage der Bindung an Online-Abos siehe Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## danielmfg (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Mir ist folgendes widerfahren, ich hatte mich tatsächlich bei p......de angemeldet und bekam irgendwann eine Rechnung, mit der ich nicht einverstanden war – aus Gründen, auf die ich hier sicherheitshalber nicht näher eingehen möchte. 

Daraufhin, hatte ich in Anwesenheit von drei Zeugen meine Mitgliedschaft bei dem besagten Portal gekündigt und hatte dies sowohl dem Anwalt als auch dem Betreiber dieses Portals mitgeteilt – ich hatte leider vergessen die Zeugen im Schreiben namentlich zu erwähnen, da ich aufgrund der Unseriosität der gesamten Angelegenheit nur im Notfall auf die drei zurückgreifen wollte. Alle Zeugen können dies also bestätigen, da ich schon mit entsprechendem Ärger gerechnet hatte. 

Daraufhin hatte ich trotz meiner Zweifel, ob die völlig überhöhte Rechnung denn nun rechtlich in Ordnung ist, alle Forderungen beglichen, in der trügerischen Hoffnung dadurch endlich meine Ruhe zu haben. 

Nun wurde mir allerdings erneut Geld abgebucht und ich habe nicht einmal mehr Zugang zu diesem Portal, ich hatte vor wenigen Minuten einen entsprechenden Versuch gestartet. Selbstverständlich hatte ich LiberECO und das Portal direkt angerufen. Doch die 0900er Nummer des Portals funktionierte nicht (der Service sei noch nicht freigeschaltet) und bei LiberECO wurde sofort abgeblockt, stattdessen verwiesen sie mich auf ihren Kunden und erklärten, dass sie nur Serviceleister seien, was sicherlich auch richtig ist, und dass sich das entsprechende Portal, mit mir in Kontakt setzen würde. 

Nun meine Frage: da ich meine Mitgliedschaft schon lange gekündigt habe, sogar Zeugen dafür habe, und ich nun schon mehre Quartale bezahlen musste, obwohl ich kein Mitglied mehr bin und man immer noch Geld von meinem Konto abbucht, ist dies nicht im Grunde sogar [......]? 

Da man mir offensichtlich keine andere Möglichkeit lässt, bin ich geradezu gezwungen zu handeln, ansonsten lassen die mich niemals in Frieden. An wen kann ich mich wenden, [....]? Ich will mir dies nicht mehr länger gefallen lassen und bin auch gerne bereit notfalls unter meinem Namen Anzeige zu erstatten. Nur wie geht man in solch einem Fall vor? Als völliger Laie ist man da ein wenig hilflos.

_Zwei Editierungen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken. MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Ob hier der Tatbestand des Betrugs oder anderer Straftaten erfüllt ist, hängt insbesondere von den Absichten der "Täter" ab, die wir von hier aus nicht beurteilen können.

Eine Strafanzeige ist kein Hexenwerk. Du solltest Dir aber überlegen, ob eine Anzeige das ist, was Dir jetzt am meisten bringt. Eine Strafanzeige führt jedenfalls nicht dazu, dass keine weiteren Beträge von Dir verlangt werden und bringt Dir in den meisten Fällen auch nicht das bereits abgebuchte Geld zurück.


----------



## danielmfg (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn sonst? Es sind kleine Beträge und offensichtlich hoffen die darauf, dass man sie wegen der paar Euro gewähren läßt und das kann und will ich schließlich nicht zulassen. Mir geht es nicht um das Geld, vielmehr ums Prinzip und um meine Ruhe, die sie mir nicht lassen. Ich lass es lieber einmal laut krachen, als dass ich micht mein Leben lang mit diesem [edit]  Betreiber herumschlagen muss, ansonsten werde ich die niemals los. Was muss ich also tun um endlich in Ruhe gelassen zu werden? Ich sehe nun mal keine andere Lösung. Ich bin aber offen für entsprechende Vorschläge.

_ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Wenn es _prinzipiell_ darum geht, irreführende Angebote effektiv zu bekämpfen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) wirksamer und schneller als das Strafrecht. Denn mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen. Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)

Nicht jede "Abzocke" ist zugleich eine Straftat. Planmäßige gewerbliche "Abzocke" ist nach meinem Verständnis aber *immer* wettbewerbsrechtlich unlauter. Wenn bei einer Werbung keine wettbewerbsrechtliche Unlauterkeit vorliegt, dürfte die Werbung kaum als "Abzocke" zu bezeichnen sein.

Gegen die Geltendmachung ungerechtfertiger Ansprüche setzt man sich allgemein am effektivsten mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage zur Wehr, muss hierzu aber Kosten vorschießen, auf denen man möglicherweise sitzen bleibt.


----------



## danielmfg (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Leider gibt es noch ein weiteres Problem. Die Anschrift des Betreibers hat sich inzwischen geändert. Früher war der Sitz des Betreibers in Berlin, inzwischen in Hongkong. Da könnte die Einreichung einer Klage schwierig werden. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit endlich seine Ruhe zu haben? Ein zweites mal kündigen kann ich schließlich nicht mehr, da mein Profil nicht mehr existiert. Wenn ich das Geld rückbuchen lasse, dann erhalte ich wieder ein Schreiben von diesem Inkassounternehmen. Haben die überhaupt eine rechtliche Handhabe mich zu belangen, falls ich den Betrag rückbuchen lasse? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich derartigen Umgang einfach so gefallen lassen muss. Allmählich verliere ich mein Vertrauen in den Rechtstaat.  Ich hatte schon einmal klein bei gegeben, doch die jetzige Erfahrung hat mich gelehrt, dass dies wohl ein Fehler war. Ich würde gerne die Konfrontation vermeiden, doch welche Möglichkeit habe ich? Die einzige, die ich sehe ist der Schritt nach vorn, bevor es unlösbar wird.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

...aber doch bitte nicht mittels einer Anzeige (wie Rolf schon mehrfach versucht hatte zu erklären), zumal der Anbieter ja in Asien sein soll.


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



			
				danielmfg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das Geld rückbuchen lasse, dann erhalte ich wieder ein Schreiben von diesem Inkassounternehmen.


Ein Schreiben vom Inkassounternehmen ist in diesem Fall lediglich bedrucktes Papier, mit dem man bequem die Biomülltonne vor dem befüllen auslegen kann.
Schade um den Baum, der dafür sterben musste...



			
				danielmfg schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die überhaupt eine rechtliche Handhabe mich zu belangen, falls ich den Betrag rückbuchen lasse?


Die könnten rein theoretisch einen Prozess anstreben, was mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit aber nicht passieren wird. Üblicherweise scheuen sich diese Anbieter davor, ihr "Geschäftsmodell" vor einem Richter erläutern zu müssen...



			
				danielmfg schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich derartigen Umgang einfach so gefallen lassen muss.


Muß man nicht, sofern man sich - wie Rolf76 schon anmerkte - eine Negative-Feststellungsklage leisten kann.

Interessant wäre es da, wenn man mal erörtern würde, ob auch mit einer negative Feststellungsklage gegen das (zwangsläufig in DE vertretene) Inkassounternehmen, die mangelnde Berechtigung der Forderung endgültig festgestellt werden kann, oder ob das Spiel dann ganz legal mit einem anderen Inkassodienst weitergeführt werden darf.

MfG
L.


----------



## drboe (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



			
				danielmfg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das Geld rückbuchen lasse, dann erhalte ich wieder ein Schreiben von diesem Inkassounternehmen.


Findest Du es verglichen mit einem Drohschreiben des Inkassobüros erträglicher, wenn Monat für Monat unberechtigt Geld abgebucht wird? Ich nicht.



			
				danielmfg schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die überhaupt eine rechtliche Handhabe mich zu belangen, falls ich den Betrag rückbuchen lasse? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich derartigen Umgang einfach so gefallen lassen muss.


Wer sagt denn, das man sich das gefallen lassen muss? Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann und soll man natürlich zurückgeben. Daran ist doch kein Gedanke von "sich gefallen lassen". Und was heisst denn "belangen"? Die können fordern. Erhalten sie das, was sie fordern (Geld) nicht, so steht denen natürlich der Klageweg offen. Ob sie den beschreiten würden und welche Aussichten das in dem Fall für die Beteiligten ggf. hätte, kann hier nicht entschieden werden. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## danielmfg (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Vielen lieben Dank nochmals, ich habe gerade eine Mail erhalten, in der mir versichert wurde, dass mir mein Geld zurückgebucht wird. Das Abbuchungsunternehmen hat das Portal kontaktiert und angeblich hätte ich mein Profil damals nur gelöscht und nicht gekündigt. Wieder mal eine juristische Unkenntnis, die mich schon beim letzten mal einige Euros und Nerven gekostet haben. Wie kündigt man ein derartiges Profil, denn eine entsprechende Möglichkeit ist mir auf diesem Portal nicht bekannt? Muss man dies eventuell schriftlich tun? Das sind genau die Dinge, die man mittels solcher Foren den Leuten erklären kann, damit solche Fehler anderen Unwissenden nicht widerfahren.


----------



## ein-pxxxx-de-kunde (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Ich bin selber Kunde bei jenem P****.de, und halte die Leute für seriös.

Wenn unerwartet Rechnungen eingehen, ohne dass der Inhaber der E-Mail-Adresse je auf der Seite war:

Mag ja sein. Aber dann hat jemand anderes Zugriff auf die E-Mail-Adresse gehabt. Man *kann* dort keinen Account einrichten, ohne einen per E-Mail zugesendeten Aktivierungscode für die Freischaltung zu verwenden.

Aus Sicht des Betreibers hat definitiv der Inhaber der E-Mail-Adresse (bei der auch die Rechnung von Libereco landet) zunächst einen kostenfreien Standard-Account bei p****.de eingerichtet.

Der Account-Inhaber hat (evtl. unter Angabe falscher Daten) danach eine kostenpflichtige Premium-Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen. Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, ob in dieser Konstellation (bei falsch angegebenen persönlichen Daten) sogar eine Betrugs-Klage des Webseiten-Betreibers gegen den Inhaber der E-Mail-Adresse in Frage kommt.

Ich würde mich per E-Mail an diese Seite wenden, und eine direkte Klärung suchen. Eine Ansprechadresse ist in der E-Mail von Libereco genannt.

Eine andere Variante: Einen weiteren (kostenfreien) Account bei der Seite einrichten, und die Sache im dortigen Forum (im Support-Bereich) öffentlich unter den Augen der restlichen Mitglieder auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



			
				ein-pxxxx-de-kunde schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, ob in dieser Konstellation (bei falsch angegebenen persönlichen Daten) sogar eine Betrugs-Klage des Webseiten-Betreibers gegen den Inhaber der E-Mail-Adresse in Frage kommt. ....


Wenn eine E-Mail-Adresse missbraucht wurde, dann muss der Inhaber nicht fürchten wegen Betrugs belangt zu werden. Das ist abwegig.

Zur Verdeutlichung Carl.Napf(at)provider.de lautet die Adresse. Durch Austesten wurde das Passwort gefunden, weil es der Vorname der Tochter ist - was es immer noch geben soll.

Franz Topf hat das herausbekommen und meldet sich unter Carl Napf an.
Dann bekommt Topf Probleme, wenn man ihn erwischt.
Napf hat möglicherweise ein Problem mit den Nachweis, dass es ein anderer war.
Aber solche Argumentationen gab es früher bei den Dialer auch, etwa weil behauptet wurde, dass sie sich niemals automatisch einwählen usw.
Bei den E-Mail-Adressen ist etwa auch an Phishing-Seiten/Man-in-the-middle-Seiten oder ähnliches zu denken. Technisch machbar sind solche Sachen.
Ich denke, da muss ein Provider schon ganz gute Belege haben, um aus E-Mail-Adressen selbst mit Bestätigungs-Mails Verträge ableiten zukönnen.


----------



## danielmfg (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Juristisch kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, ich kann an dieser Stelle nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen einbringen. Ich persönlich konnte nach einer zweiten Auseinandersetzung mit einer mir ungerechtfertigt erscheinen Rechnung mit einem einzigen Anruf bei LiberECO und einem vernünftigen Gespräch recht schnell einen Erfolg verbuchen. 
Vielleicht solltest du dich erst einmal mit ihnen in Verbindung setzen. Sobald das Inkassounternehmen eingeschaltet ist, ändert sich automatisch der Ansprechpartner und bei denen bin ich auf Granit gestoßen, teilweise konnte man mich nicht weiter vermitteln, aus technischen Gründen, oder niemand war zuständig oder ich und meine Schreiben (trotz Einschreiben mit Rückschein) wurden ignoriert usw. Das war ein ziemlicher Nervenkrieg, da man sich, selbst wenn man im Recht ist, dennoch Gedanken über mögliche Konsequenzen macht. Der Glauben an den Rechtstaat ist zwar groß, aber ein gewisser Restzweifel besteht immer. 

LiberECO hatte sich innerhalb weniger Stunden darum gekümmert. In meinem Fall war die Situation schließlich eine andere, eigentlich sogar wesentlich aussichtsloser als deine, ich hatte ja wirklich eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft erworben, nur ging es darum, ob ich meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt hatte oder nicht, glücklicherweise hatte ich hierfür Zeugen. Man hatte mir übrigens tatsächlich mein Geld zurückerstattet, zumindest die zweite Summe, das Geld, das ich bedauerlicherweise freiwillig überwiesen hatte um meine Ruhe zu haben, ist wohl für immer weg. Seitdem bin ich zwar immer noch nicht begeistert von diesem Portal, und ich werde gewiss nie wieder dort aktiv und erst recht nie wieder irgendwo eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft erwerben, doch ich bin in meinem Groll auch etwas verunsichert. 

Was ich aber immer noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen konnte, das ist, wie man solch eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft juristisch einwandfrei kündigt. Ich hatte lediglich ein entsprechendes Banner angeklickt und dachte damit wäre die Angelegenheit erledigt. Meine Folgerung, ohne Profil - die Mitgliedschaft war Profilbezogen - keine Mitgliedschaft, erwies sich anscheinend, vielleicht aber auch nur scheinbar als falsch. Das würde mich dennoch sehr interessieren.  Mich hat der Spaß letztendlich fast 50 Euro gekostet, weil ich niemals in Verzug gesetzt wurde und sämtliche Mahnungen vermutlich in meinem Spamordner gelandet waren und ich überhaupt nichts von meiner Verbindlichkeit erfahren hatte, ich weiß immer noch nicht was da genau geschehen war. Erst das Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens hatte mich eines Besseren belehrt. Das von denen beauftrage Inkassounternehmen erwies sich als sehr hartnäckig, trotz der sich ähnelnden und niemals unterschriebenen Standardschreiben, doch fühlt man sich nach Erhalt eines solchen immer in Zugzwang, was ziemlich belastend ist und vermutlich auch deren Masche.


----------



## danielmfg (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



			
				danielmfg schrieb:
			
		

> *[...]*


Die obige Antwort war übrigens an Alf01 gerichtet, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

*[Fullquote gelöscht]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Radolph (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Nachdem google uns auf diese Seite gebracht hat, mussten wir uns doch mal die Beiträge hier durchlesen.
Auch wir sind Kunden bei p*[...]* und sind alles andere als zufrieden. Wir sind mittlerweile sogar so unzufrieden, daß wir unseren Unmut an die Polizei zwecks Anzeige wegen Betruges abgegeben haben.
Auch wenn die Firma im Ausland ist, ist für uns der rechtliche Ansprechpartner der Admin-C der Domain derjenige der für den Betrug haftet. Der Admin-C wohnt dummerweise in Bielefeld und ist gleichzeitig einer der Inhaber von Ideawise. Ist also nichts mit Problemen, weil angeblich ausländische Firma. :sun:

*[Versteckte kommerzielle Verlinkung gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## CARDIFF (25 November 2006)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Kann mit jemand sagen, durch welche Rechtsanwälte die Firmen "Ideawise Limited", "Libereco" oder "poppen.de" sich üblicherweise vertreten lassen, wenn es einmal zum Rechtsstreit kommt?


----------



## collogneboy2007 (26 April 2007)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

hallo erstmal
bin neu hier

also ich habe/hatte det gleiche problem mit diesen LIBERECO PAYMENT SOLUTIONS
habe diesbezüglich bereits drei mal mit mir l
machen lassen 
fragte mich dauernt was dies sollte

hatte mich auch mal bei w*w.p***en.de angemeldet und direkt gekündigt
daraufhin wurde mir dies auch bestätigt und ich habe nix mehr gemacht 
nur aufgrund einer untersuchung meines kontos ist dies mir aufgefallen!

habe daraufhin sofort recherchiert und habe dies gefunden

ht*ps://payment.libereco.net/servlet/StartHd?typeHd=u&getType=E&MYLANGUAGE=DE

dort kann man unter dem 2. punkt mit seiner emailadresse sowie der transaktionsnummer seine daten löschen lassen

bei mir hatts geklappt und ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

mfg benjamin


----------



## education (23 September 2007)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Hallo.

Also ich war auch mal kunde bei www.p*****.de hab ein premium abgeschlossen und nach der 1. zahlung gekündigt.

paar monate später sehe ich auf den konto das libereco lastschrift gemacht hat.
da ich damit nichts anfangen konnte habe ich die lastschrift zurück buchen lassen. 1 monat später bekam ich post von anwälten aus münchen:
auer witte thiel .
in den schreiben wurde der service erwähnt um dem es geht das sie eine forderung gegen mich offen haben und sich das ganze auf €51.59 belaufe inkl. steuern usw.

ich darauf ein schreiben verfast mit der bitte um offenlegung der daten wann ich dort gewesen sein und den service genutz haben soll. (account habe ich nach kündigung gelöscht) darauf kam am 27.08.07 ein schreiben der kanzlei:


> Sehr geerter Herr .....
> 
> Ihre Akte liegt jetzt in der Prozessabteilung. Sie hatten ausreichend Gelegenheit, die Forderung unserer Mandantin, die nunmehr 51,59 beträgt und  aus der Nutzung des Onlineangebotes p*****.de stammt, ganz oder in Raten zu bezahlen. Ihr Verhalten zwingt uns nun, bei Gericht einen vollstreckbaren Titel gegen Sie zu erwirken und damit dann den zuständigen Gerichtsvollzieher mit der Zwangsvollsteckung zu beauftragen. Ist dieser nicht erfolgreich, so werden wir die Pfändungen ausbringen. Auch nach der Abgabe einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung werden wir weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen. Angesichts der durch diese Aktionen auf Sie zukommenden Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten können wir nur noch einmal dringende an Sie Appellieren, Ihre Schulden jetzt zu begleichen. Sie können jetzt auch noch mit uns über eine sehr moderate Ratenzahlung sprechen und über einen zusätzlichen ZHinsverzicht. Hierzu müssen Sie nur eine E-Mail, ein Fax oder Brief an uns senden. Wir können Ihnen nur dringend anraten, Ihre Verbindlichkeiten mit beigefügtem Überweisungsträger umgehend zu begleichen oder zumindest angemessene monatliche Raten schriftlich anzubieten. Beachten Sie bitte , dass wir die Möglichkeit zur außergerichtlichen Eirledigung der Forderungsangelegenheiten auf den 11.09.07 befristen müssen. Hallten Sie diese Frist bitte unbedingt ein! Danach können wir ihnen nich mehr entgegenkommen!
> 
> ...



naja ich das ganze mit barcode versehen und die unterschrift des Anwalts wurde gescannt und auf den schreiben eingefügt man sieht richtig die pixel.

kein wort wurde auf mein schreiben eingegangen oder der gleichen..  ich lasse mal den mahnbescheid auf mich zukommen. meine rechtsschutzversicherung soll auch mal zahlen.


----------



## jupp11 (23 September 2007)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



education schrieb:


> ich lasse mal den mahnbescheid auf mich
> zukommen. meine rechtsschutzversicherung soll auch mal zahlen.


Selbst wenn der käme, was ich stark bezweifle, das Kreuzchen an der richtigen 
Stelle zu setzen und  das Ganze in den Briefkasten zu werfen sollte auch ohne  
RA kein allzu schwieriger Vorgang sein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Scoutt (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Mich hats heute auch mit 13,94 € erwischt! Habe sie gleich zurück geholt mal sehen was da noch so kommt!


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Hallo Leute,

hab mal gegoogelt und bin auf Eure Seite gestoßen die mir villeicht weiterhelfen könnte.

Mir wurden heute 99€!! von meinem Konto von der Firma Libereco abgebucht. Nachdem ich gegoogelt habe, hatte ich gesehen, dass dies eine Firma ist welche Geld für "Institute" abbucht.

Ich hab mich weder auf irgendwelche Sexseiten oder sonst wo angemeldet! Bei der Abbuchung steht lediglich ein Haufen Zahlen und "Ihre Online Zahlung vom 3.10" Natürlich hab ich den Betrag sofort rückbuchen lassen!

Es muss also so sein, dass sich jemand irgendwo angemeldet hat mit seiner Mailadresse aber einfach meine Bankdaten angegeben hat! Was soll ich am besten tun? Einfach rückbuchen und täglich mein Konto kontrollieren ob wieder was abgebucht wurde?

Auf der Libereco Seite hab ich mich versucht einzuloggen, aber das hat klarerweise nicht funktioniert weil meine  Mailadresse garnicht registriert ist!

Bitte um Eure Hilfe!!

mfg


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



martissimo schrieb:


> Es muss also so sein, dass sich jemand irgendwo angemeldet hat mit seiner Mailadresse aber einfach meine Bankdaten angegeben hat! Was soll ich am besten tun? Einfach rückbuchen und täglich mein Konto kontrollieren ob wieder was abgebucht wurde?


Diese Vorgehensweise ist ausreichend,


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



martissimo schrieb:


> Es muss also so sein, dass sich jemand irgendwo angemeldet hat mit seiner Mailadresse aber einfach meine Bankdaten angegeben hat!


Woher soll der denn deine Bankdaten haben?  Entweder du gehst damit sehr großzügig um 
oder jemand hat sie sich auf illegalem Weg verschafft. 
Unerlaubte Lastschriften können zeitlich unbegrenzt  zurückgerufen werden. 
Es ist deren Sache zu beweisen, für welche Leistung der Betrag abbgebucht wurde.


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Diese Vorgehensweise ist ausreichend,


 
Hmm ok...is trotzdem etwas beunruhigend. Was mach ich bloß wenn die Firma nochamls abbuchen wird?

Das witzige ist doch, das es doch nicht schwer ist an Kontodaten herzukommen. Es muss doch mein Konotname mit dem Benutzernamen übereinstimmen oder? Sonst könnte doch jeder rein theoretisch Kontdaten von eienm Bekannten oder sonst wen angeben und das wars....:-?

Achja, danke für die sehr rasche Antwort!!


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



martissimo schrieb:


> Was mach ich bloß wenn die Firma nochamls abbuchen wird?!


Das Spiel  kann beliebig wiederholt werden.  Kostet  den *Abbuchenden* 
jedesmal saftige Gebühren. In der Regel geben sie nach dem ersten Mal auf und
  verlegen sich auf Mahndrohmüll.


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Woher soll der denn deine Bankdaten haben? Entweder du gehst damit sehr großzügig um
> oder jemand hat sie sich auf illegalem Weg verschafft.
> Unerlaubte Lastschriften können zeitlich unbegrenzt zurückgerufen werden.
> Es ist deren Sache zu beweisen, für welche Leistung der Betrag abbgebucht wurde.


 
Naja großzügig is gut gesagt, du brauchst doch nur mal was auf ebay verkaufen und schon hast do Kontodaten wo du die Zahlung tätigen sollst...ich sehe das als die einfachste möglichkeit an Kontonummern ranzukommen...

Aber wenn ich wüsste wie er/sie an meine Banksaten rangekommen sind, würde ich den Täter kennen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



martissimo schrieb:


> Naja großzügig is gut gesagt, du brauchst doch nur mal was auf ebay verkaufen und schon hast do Kontodaten wo du die Zahlung tätigen sollst...i


Dann müßte es jemand  sein,  mit dem du einen Deal abgeschlossen hast oder stellst
 du deine  Kontendaten offen für jedermann sichtbar rein?


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Ja es wäre eine möglichkeit. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es ziemlich einfach ist an Bankdaten zu kommen. Klar stell ich sie nicht öffentlich rien, dann könnt ich das Geld gleich auf der Strasse verteilen :smile: was in dem Fall wohl soagr noch sinnvoller gewesen wäre.

Njaa ich war jetzt mla ab und hoff das nichts mehr passiert. Danke für Antworten...sollte noch eine Abbuchung statfindenm lass ich es euch wissen.

lg


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das Spiel kann beliebig wiederholt werden. Kostet den *Abbuchenden*
> jedesmal saftige Gebühren. In der Regel geben sie nach dem ersten Mal auf und
> verlegen sich auf Mahndrohmüll.


 
Das hab ich ganz überlesen...das heisst mir kostet das jedes mal Geld?? Das kann doch nicht sein! Bin gerade etwas verwirrt...


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Nö, für Dich ist es kostenfrei. Für die Firma, welche abbucht, nicht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Nö, für Dich ist es kostenfrei. Für die Firma, welche abbucht, nicht.
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse


 
Puuh dann bin ich glücklich das falsch verstanden zu haben. Danke vielmals!

P.S. Meint ihr ich soll Libereco schreiben? Sagen dir mir dann wer der Aufrtaggeber ist bzw. unter welchen Namen meine Kontonummer registiert ist? Vermutlich nicht oder, weil sowas fällt ja wieder unter Datenschutz. Hauptsache von einem fremden Konto abbuchen, das fällt natürlich nicht unter Datenschutz :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



martissimo schrieb:


> P.S. Meint ihr ich soll Libereco schreiben?


Ob das sinnvoll ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.  Wer so vorgeht, hat in der Regel kein 
Interesse an nützlichem Dialog.

Allgemein über den Sinn und Unsinn  mit Nutzlosanbietern Briefreundschaften zu pflegen, wobei hier
 zusätzlich zu berücksichtigen ist, dass das wohl ohne jede Vorankündigung und Rechnung oder 
Mahnung geschah, was es umso zweifelhafter erscheinen  läßt. Wer was  haben will, muß begründen 
warum und wofür und  sich nicht einfach ungefragt an fremden Konten vergreifen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Danke dir! Dann wart ich aml ab wegend em Schreiben. Bin schon gespannt was dabei rauskommt, denn es handelt sich ja doch um 99€. Is ja nicht gerade wenig.

Angenommen Herr X emldet sich bei einer Seite an und gibt meine Kontonummer und meinen Namen an. Als Adresse führt dieser irgendeine Adresse an, wer wird dann Probleme kriegen? Denn das einzige was stimmt sind ja dann die Bankdaten die es ja auich wirklich gibt aber alles andere ist Phantasie. Das könnt echt noch kompliziert werden :wall:

Anhand der IP Adresse können sie allerdings heruasfinden, dass ich NIE etwas bestellt habe etc. aber ob sie das wollen ist eine andere Frage.

Sorry das ich so anstrengedn bin, nur mir passiert das gerade zum ersten mal und niemand hat in meiner Bekanntschaften jemals Erfahrung mit sowas gemacht


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



martissimo schrieb:


> Anhand der IP Adresse können sie allerdings heruasfinden, dass ich NIE etwas bestellt habe etc. aber ob sie das wollen ist eine andere Frage.


Nö, können sie nicht, sie können überhaupt nichts beweisen, deren Rechtsposition ist schlicht lauwarme Luft.  

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Hmmm danke, du beruhigst mich wieder ein wenig 

Ich hab jetzt weiter gegoogelt und folgende Seite gefunden Kreditkarte

auf dieser Seite ist die "Firma" Libereco angeführt und dort steht was von 99€ Anmeldegebühr. Sprich das wäre genau der Betrag um den es gehen würde? Ich hab allerdings nicht herauslesen können wofür die 99€ sein sollen. Weiters stehst was von monatlicher Grundgebühr von 12,50€.

hmm sehr seltsam das ganze...


----------



## martissimo (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Hab grad von so einem ähnlichen Fall gelesen. Die betroffenen User haben allerdings bei der Firma libereco angerufen und dasnn wurde die Kontonumemr auf eine sogenannte "Blacklist" gesetzt.

135 eUR vom Konto eingezogen, LIBERCO PAYMENT SOLUTIONS habt ihr erfahrungen? - Talk - Youngbiker.de Forum


----------



## lukasaiko (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Hallo,
ich habe Heiligabend einen Brief der RA Kanzlei [...] erhalten, in dem sie mir mitteilten, dass sie liberECO vertreten. Ich hätte das Onlineangebot pornturbo.com in Anspruch genommen und solle nun zzgl. aller anfallenden Gebühren 144,37 € zahlen. Dann würde die Sache zu den Akten gelegt werden. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass werde ich, noch irgendein anderes Familienmitglied, welches in der Lage ist zu lesen und zu schreiben, jemals vor Heiligabend auf der Seite des Onlineanbieters gewesen ist. Somit habe ich mich natürlich auch niemlas dort registrieren lassen, geschweige denn irgendeinen Vertrag unterschrieben. Ich habe auch nie weder eine Registrierung noch eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von dem Onlineanbieter oder von lieberECO erhalten und bekomme nun diesen Brief der Anwaltskanzlei. Ich habe mich dann bei der Polizei und beim Verbraucherschutz informiert. Mir wurde geraten, einen der dortigen Musterbriefe zu verschicken, in dem ich erkläre, niemals einen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein. Dazu muss man jedoch wissen, dass irgendjemand im Oktober an die Daten meiner Visakarte gekommen ist und auf meine Kosten eine Shoppingtour im Internet gemacht hat. Zum Glück für mich bin ich auf keinen der dort verursachten Kosten hängen geblieben. Nun frage ich mich jedoch, ob diese neue Sache auch damit zu tun hat und ob da noch mehr kommt. Die Visakarte ist natürlich seit Oktober gesperrt und somit auch nicht mehr zum Bezahlen für den netten Menschen, der meine Daten geklaut hat, zu nutzen. Hat jemand schonmal von so etwas gehört? Was soll ich nun machen?

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## sahnebay (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Habe heute eine Rechnung über 126 € erhalten die Anwälte heissen [ edit]


----------



## M.I.S. (11 März 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Hallo

Mein Name ist Michele, bin 28 und lebe in Lübeck.

Anfang Februar diesen Jahres buchte die Fa. *liberECO payment solutions KG* einen Betrag von 23,99€ von meinem Konto. Da diese Fa. mir bekannt war, ich aber keinen Rückschluss für diese Forderung ziehen konnte, bat ich meine Bank diesen Betrag wieder zurück zu buchen. 

Ein paar Tage später bekam ich eine Email von Poppen.de ^^ Bertreff: Wichtige Info zu deiner Mitgliedschaft ^^ ... 

_... dazu möchte ich vorweg erklären das ich tatsächlich einmal eine Mitgliedschaft bei "poppen" hatte. Allerdings habe ich diese im Sommer 2006 gekündigt und seither kein bedürfniss mehr gehabt diese Seite zu besuchen._ 0

in der Email weiter ^^ ... leider mussten wir Deinen Mitgliedschaftsstatus vorübergehend wieder auf nicht bezahlt setzen. Wir konnten den Mitgliedschaftsbetrag (von 23,99€ ???) *diesmal *( das letzte Mal Juli 2006!!!) nicht vom angegebenen Konto abbuchen ( ... erlischt bei einer Kündigung nicht auch die Einzugsermächtigung?). :gruebel:

Möglicherweise war Dein Konto zum Zeitpunkt des Abbungsvorgang 
( ... auch die Rechtschreibfehler werden Zitiert) nicht gedeckt oder der Abbuchung wurde widersprochen. Weil der Betrag nicht von Deinem Konto abgebucht werden konnte, ist die Einzugsermächtigung von Poppen.de erloschen ( ... wie gesagt, ich hab gekündigt). Dadurch sind zusätzliche Kosten in Höhe von 7,25€ entstanden. ^^

... außerdem solle ich mich *so schnell wie möglich* an oben schon erwähnten Abrechnungspartner wenden.

Im Postskriptum hieß es ich hätte von liberECO eine Email mit allen Informationen bekommen.

Von liberECO habe ich keine Email bekommen ... ich hab gewartet ... fast 4 Wochen ... dann selber eine Email an "Poppen" *und* liberECO geschickt. 

:schreiben:​
Die Antwort von liberECO lautet: ^^ Laut unserer Datenbank wurde die Buchung für das Web Angebot "Poppen" (Premium Account, 6 Monate Mitgliedschaft mit automatischer Wiederholung) von Ihrer Bank zurückgezogen. Die Zahlungserinnerung vom Januar wurde nicht beglichen. Daher wurden im März die Daten an unserer Anwaltskanzlei übermittelt. ^^
:banned:​Von "Poppen" bekam ich ebenfalls eine Email. Man wollte den damaligen Nicknamen und die Email wissen um diese Angelegenheit weiter bearbeiten zu können.

Von der Anwaltskanzlei seitens liberECO bekam ich auch prompt ein Briefchen. Mitlerweile sind es schon 75,35€! :motz:

So ... jetzt warte ich noch ab was "Poppen" mit antworten wird. Allerdings habe ich keinen Schimmer was ich dem Rechtsanwalt erzählen soll.

I need help ...

Mfg Michele


----------



## metalfreak (12 März 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*



> Allerdings habe ich keinen Schimmer was ich dem Rechtsanwalt erzählen soll


Ob es sinnvoll ist dem überhaupt was zu erzählen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## M.I.S. (12 März 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

:thumb: ... danke das war aufschlussreich.

Dann werde ich den Rechtsanwalt vorerst nicht kontaktieren. Ok ... abwarten was "Poppen" sagt ... ?!      :juggle:


----------



## Antiscammer (13 März 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Grundsätzliches zum Thema "Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen":


Hat man nichts bestellt bzw. sich nicht angemeldet, gibt es keinen rechtswirksamen Vertrag.

Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung.
Auch dann nicht, wenn 27 Anwaltsbriefe mit Goldrand auf handsigniertem Büttenpapier und mit Siegellack kommen.

Der Anwalt kann nun zwar kläffen und keifen, aber mehr Rechte hat er zunächst mal nicht. Wenn er das vermeintliche Recht seines Mandanten durchsetzen will, müsste er entweder einen Mahnbescheid einreichen oder Klage vor Gericht erheben.

Entscheiden, ob eine Forderung rechtmäßig ist, kann letztendlich nur ein Gericht :rulez: (nicht der ehrenwerte Anwalt entscheidet das, denn der darf lediglich seine Meinung hierzu äußern :laber.

Damit es aber so kommt, dass das Gericht die Forderung als rechtmäßig beurteilt, muss die klagende Partei schon "Butter bei die Fische tun". Sie ist in der Beweispflicht und muss genau darlegen können, dass eine Bestellung bzw. Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Das ist jedoch nicht so einfach, wie der Anwalt uns weismachen will. Denn er müsste genau dokumentieren und beweisen können, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag vorliegt.

Bei Ansprüchen, die in der Sache nicht begründet sind, würde der Kläger natürlich den Prozess verlieren und hätte dann alle Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten (auch die des Beklagten) zu zahlen.

Daher ist es äußerst selten, dass man wegen einer unberechtigten Forderung verklagt wird.
Eher schon wird dann in vielen Anwaltsbriefen mit einer solchen Klage gedroht, die Drohung aber nicht wahrgemacht. - Man nennt das: "Nutzlos-Kasperle-Theater" oder "Weichkoch-Technik".

Auch Mahnbescheide sind in solchen Fällen äußerst selten, weil das mahnende "Unternehmen" die Kosten für den Mahnbescheid vorstrecken müsste (z.B. bei Streitwert bis 100 Euro: 23 Euro Gebühr). Wenn der angebliche "Schuldner" dann dem Mahnbescheid widerspricht, bleibt der Abzocker auf den Kosten sitzen und könnte dann nur noch Klage einreichen (mit dem Erfolg wie oben schon beschrieben).

Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.

Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch  anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.


----------



## M.I.S. (15 März 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

:-D Danke konnte die Angelegenheit klären. Punkt für mich!

Lieben gruß nochmal an Alle die anteil genommen haben )


----------



## Libellchen100 (10 Mai 2009)

*liberECO + Anwalt*

Hallo, 

ich hatte mich *Januar* bei Po**en.de angemeldet.

Und dort eine *kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft* abgeschlossen.

Ich habe aber *nicht gezahlt*, also wurde mir der Zugriff gesperrt.

Dann bekam ich eine *Mahnung von liberECO* und daraufhin kündigte ich das Abo, *bevor* die 14-tägige Frist abgelaufen war.

Nun bekomme ich Post von der Anwaltskanzlei, dass sie Po**en.de vertreten und ich *81 € bezahlen* soll.

Ich schrieb eine Mail, dass ich das in Raten bezahlen moechte.

Nun kam ein Schreiben, dass das Geld ab dem 5. Mai abgebucht wird. 
Immer am 5. des Monats.

Und der Brief kam erst am 9. Mai an. ô.o

Nunja, dort stand nun da, dass ich außerdem zu den 80 € noch eine *Einigungsgebühr von 12.50 €* bezahlen soll.

Eine Gebühr dafuer, dass ich mich meldete oder warum ?

*Meine Frage:* Muss ich trotz fristgerechter Kündigung bei liberECO bezahlen ?

Meinem Lebensgefährten ergeht es ähnlich, aber er hatte nicht gekuendigt.

*Und* wie ist das mit der Einigungsgebühr ?

Muesste man, wenn es dumm kommt, vor Gericht ?

Weil pfändbares haben wir ja beide nicht.

Ich hoffe, ihr koennt mir helfen..

Lg.


----------



## Libellchen100 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: liberECO + Anwalt*

Ich meine natuerlich an Poppen.de und nicht an Libereco.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Dein Verhalten ist absolut inkonsequent und mir völlig unverständlich. Einerseits sagst Du, es sei korrekt gekündigt worden. Dann wäre es doch so, dass ein Zahlungsanspruch nicht mehr besteht, denn dann gibt es keinen kostenpflichtigen Dienstvertrag.

Andererseits schwabulierst Du in einem unnötigen Antwortschreiben an den Anwalt herum, dass Du ihm eine Ratenzahlung anbietest.
Warum bietest Du eine Ratenzahlung für etwas an, wofür es keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt?
Diese Steilvorlage hat natürlich der Anwalt auch gleich mit Haut und Haaren gefressen. Jetzt sitzt Du in einer Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, die evtl. (je nach Formulierung) ein Bestreiten bzw. Anfechten des Vertrags unmöglich macht. Völlig unnötigerweise.

Das, was Du Dir da eingebrockt hast, können und dürfen wir hier nicht auslöffeln, denn das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Das kann nur die Verbraucherberatung oder ein Anwalt mit Dir klären.


----------



## Libellchen100 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Nunja, bei der Kündigung gab es einen Haken.

Ich habe die Kündigung bei LiberECO gemacht, nicht bei po**en.de

Da die ja Geld gefordert haben.

Ich habe dem Anwalt NICHT geschrieben, sondern telefonischen Kontakt gehalten.

Ich habe nichts geschrieben oder unterschrieben.

Und schoen, dass du meine Fragen beantwortet hast.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Wenn es keinen beweisbaren Schriftverkehr gibt - naja gut.
Trotzdem solltest Du in diesem Fall am besten Rechtsberatung einholen. Das kann allemal billiger sein, als wenn man eine unberechtigte Forderung begleicht.


----------



## Libellchen100 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

_*Hallo *__*Antiscammer,

**dazu sollte man aber eine entsprechende Versicherung aufweisen koennen, denn ansonsten kann das teuer werden.

Und die habe ich mit meinen 19 Jahren noch nicht abgeschlossen. *

*
Liebe Grüße.*
_


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Eine Rechtsberatung bei der Verbraucherzentrale kostet ca. 15 Euro.
Beim Anwalt (je nach Streitwert) kostet die Erstberatung um 30 Euro.


----------



## Libellchen100 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Vielen herzlichen Dank. 

Du hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Padawan (5 Januar 2010)

*poppen.de / Ideawise Limited*

[noparse]Hallo Forum Mitglieder,

ich wende mich nun an dieses Forum wel ich nicht genau weiß ob ich hier bgezockt werde oder nicht, ausserdem bin ich auch sehr überfragt was die Thematik angeht!

Zur Sachlage:
vor geraumer Zeit hab ich mich mal auf der Seite poppen.de rumgetrieben,hab mich dort auch angemeldet, zunächst Kostenlos und um Vip Mitglied zu werden später auch gegen Bezahlung. Heute könnte ich mich in den Arsch treten das ich jemals auf diese Schwachsinnige Idee gekommen bin. Es wurde im Rhytmus von 3 Monaten ein Betrag von 13,49€ abgebucht. 
Vor etwa einem halben Jahr habe ich dann auf dieser Seite meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt!
Im Dezember hab ich dann zum erstaunen festgestellt das trotzdem der o.g Betrag wieder abgebucht wurde. Ich habe die Buchung dann storniert.
Am am 02.01. habe ich dann einen netten Brief der Inkasso Firma libereco, die auch im Internet unter www.libereco.net zu finden ist, in dem ich aufgefordert werde bis zum 08.01 eine Betrag von 59,80€ zu zahlen. Und das ist erst die 1.Mahnung!!!!! 

Hinter poppen.de steckt die Firma: kommt mir schon sehr seltsam vor!

Ideawise Limited
                           6/F Silver Crest, 24 MacDonnell Road
Honkong

Im Internet konnte ich bisher nichts gescheites finden in sachen Betrug etc... Und wenn ich auf poppen.de geh, dort meine e-mail Adresse angebe zur Passwortanforderung wird mir angezeigt das die Adresse nicht bekannt ist. Ist ja auch eigentlich klar, hab ja meine Mietgliedschaft gekündigt!

Was mach ich nun? Dort anzurufen macht keinen Sinn, da Hotline und 99,- Cent die Minute, bei libereco anrufen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, weiß nicht! Einfach nicht reagieren wird wohl auch nicht richtig sein, aber irgendwas geht da nicht mit rechten Dingen zu! Wer kann mir denn helfen?

Danke schonmal! [/noparse]


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: poppen.de / Ideawise Limited*

Rundumfrage  in den Foren? 

poppen.de / Ideawise Limited - Sat.1 Forum


----------



## Padawan (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

ja Rundumfrage? Will mir soviele meinung wie möglich ins Boot holen. Is ja nicht Böse gemeint!


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Und was hilft Dir das, wenn Du dann 5 unterschiedliche Meinungen hast? Lässt Du dann das Rubbellos entscheiden, welche richtig ist? Oder gedenkst Du, Deinen logischen Verstand zu gebrauchen?
Letzteres ist auch dann schon möglich, wenn man einfach nur mal die hier schon auf vielen Seiten im Thread geposteten Infos liest.


----------



## mikestgt (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Libereco-Rechnung*

Hallo Zusammen,

mir ist ähnliches Passiert, ich habe im Dezember die Abbuchung zurück gehen lassen, da der Buchungstext nicht zu zu Ordnen war, und im Dezember oft mals versucht wird ab zu Buchen weil Weinachten ist (Betrüger). Darauf hin kam eine E-Mail das ich den Betrag von knapp 14 € + Rücklastschriftgebühren zu zahlen habe. Ich habe darauf geantwortet da ich nicht bereit bin die Rücklastschriftgebühren zu tragen. Es gibt hier auch ein Urteil vom Oberlandesgericht in Frankfurt das die Banken solche Gebühren nicht errheben dürfen! Des Weiteren steht in den AGBs von poppen.de das bei Rücklastschriften eine Gebühr von bis zu 10€ fällig werden. Da bin ich auch der Meinung das "bis zu" Beträge keine Basis für Verträge sind. Naja das ende vom Lied ist das ich ein Inkassbrief ins Haus bekommen.Darauf hin habe ich ein Fax an das Inkassobüro geschrieben:


> , bitte ich Sie mir eine Kopie der Vollmacht von der Firma:
> Idealwise Limited, 1F Wilshire Park 12-14 MacDOnnel Road Hong Kong
> per Post zu kommen zu lassen.​​
> 
> ...


Das ganze macht viel her, jedoch beziehen sich einige § auf Werbung *g* naja.. Ich habe eine Antwort erhalten mit der Kopie der Vollmacht, die btw. eine Globale ist und keine Personen bezogene!

Mitlerweile habe ich die knapp 14€ bezahlt um meinen guten Willen zu zeigen. Gestern ist die Frist der Zahlungsauforderung abgelaufen, und ich werde das ganze jetzt bis zum Mahnverfahren durchziehen, wenn der Brief kommt gehe ich zum Rechtsanwalt, Advocard ist Anwalt Liebling 

Ich bin normalerweise nicht so, aber das geht mir schwer auf den Senkel...

Gruß


----------



## Marvin91 (3 August 2012)

Hallo,

also ich habe gegoogelt und auch gesehen, dass einige Leute betroffen sind, von Mahnungen der *liberECO* bzgl. *poppen.de*

Jedoch:
*Ich bin dort nicht einmal Mitglied!*

Ich sehe hier fast schon ein Fall für AKTE/Planetopia 

Ich habe nämlich 2 Mahnungen bekommen heute, am selben Tag ausgestellt (24.07.2012) wo nicht mal die *Kundennummern, Beträge* sowie *Aktenzeichen* übereinstimmen.

*Brief #1:*
Betrag: 53,53 EUR

*Brief #2:*
Betrag: 78,13 EUR

Die Aktenzeichen unterscheiden sich in der differenz von unter 300.

Wenn einem das schon auffällt. stimmt doch schon etwas nicht!

Hat jemand auch son Brief bekommen?
Kommt mir seh eigenartig vor


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2012)

War ein Anhang dran?
Wenn ja laß den bloß ungeöffnet und kipp die ganze Mail in die Tonne.
Oder war das ein normaler Brief. Wenn Du Dich selbst nicht angemeldet  hast könnte es natürlich sein daß Dir das ein wohlmeinender Zeitgenosse eingebrockt hat und Deine Daten verwendet hat.


----------



## Marvin91 (3 August 2012)

Habe dies per Post bekommen.

Tja, das weiß man nicht, was da so genau passiert.
Zudem ist ja noch die Frage, warum unterscheiden sich JEGLICHE Daten ausser mein Name und Anschrift? ..


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 August 2012)

Man kennt die:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/libereco-rechnung.13068/

Und es ist auch bekannt, dass die für Poppen.de tätig waren (oder möglicherweise sogar noch sind)!

Die Mods könnten diesen Thread an den alten antackern, denn es scheint wieder mal loszugehen!

Im Impressum keine Angabe des GF. Und die "Popper" sitzen mittlerweile in Hongkong:



> Ideawise Limited
> Room 603 - Allianz Building
> 130-6 Connaught Road Central
> Hongkong


 
Einen interessanten "Jugendschutzbeauftragten" hat der Laden!


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2012)

OK, dann würde *ich* so vorgehen. *Einen* Brief, Einschreiben/Rückschein, ans Inkasso schreiben und mitteilen daß Du Dich *niemals* auf dieser Seite angemeldet hast und somit mit Dir unmöglich ein Vertrag zustande kommen konnte.
Und kein Wort und keine Mail und keinen Brief mehr, egal was die Dir schreiben.
>>> Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?


----------



## Marvin91 (3 August 2012)

@Hippo:
Das hatte ich mir auch bereits überlegt.

@Nicko1998
Ähnlicher Fall, doch ich habs schriftlich nicht elektronisch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2012)

by the way:
Ideawise in Hong Kong deshalb, weil die Dr*-Brüder ("Millionaire brothers") dort leben und Geschäfte machen
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/cndy/2009-03/30/content_7627769.htm


----------



## Gsrblack (7 August 2012)

Hallo,
mir ist aufgefallen das es hier allerdings schon viele Fälle gibt, dennoch bin ich mir unsicher bei meinem.
War vor ungefähr knapp einem Jahr (denke ich) Mitgleid bei Poppen.de und hatte mich für die VIP-Mitgliedschaft angemeldet (Da da nur die Rede von einmaligem Beitrag war und nicht monatlichen Abo). Nach 2 Monaten, habe ich diesen Service nicht mehr genutzt und leider auch nie genau auf den Kontoauszug geschaut was mir im Nachhinein doch peinlich ist.
Jedenfalls habe ich es am 5.7 bemerkt und die Lastschrift zurückgefordert (Auf dem Kontoauszug stand Onabo, deswegen war es schwer nachzuvollziehen was für ein Abo das wäre).
Daraufhin bekam ich eine E-Mail am 13.7. (Zahlungserinnerung)
Einen Tag darauf also am 14.7. habe ich dieses Abo gekündigt per Mail und bekam 5 Minuten später eine E-Mail, zur Aufforderung der Bezahlung des Restbetrages bis spätestens 27.07.
Da mir das ganze sehr skurril war (da ich mich nicht mehr an die ganze Geschichte erinnern kann und auch ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben), war das für mich Bestandslos.
Heute, am 7.08. bekam ich dann das erste Mahnschreiben von liberECO mit der Aufforderung 64,53 zu bezahlen zu der Frist von 17.08.

Kann ich dieses Schreiben getrost ignorieren oder muss ich den Restbetrag bzw die 64,53 Euro bezahlen um rechtlich im Reinen zu sein?

Immerhin ist Poppen.de eine "Betrügerfirma". Denn auf meiner Inkassomahnung steht:
Ideawise Limited, Alliance Building, 130-6 Connaught Road, Central Hongkong.

Da ist doch etwas faul.

FG


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2012)

Gsrblack schrieb:


> Immerhin *ist* Poppen.de *eine "Betrügerfirma"*. Denn auf meiner Inkassomahnung steht:
> *Ideawise Limited*, Alliance Building, 130-6 Connaught Road, Central Hongkong.


Alles, was außerhalb Deutschlands ist, ist betrügerisch?
Ideawise steht im Impressum und die Firma in Hong Kong wird von drei Brüdern *in Hongkong* betrieben.
*Das* ist kein Grund, von Betrug zu sprechen.
Und wenn Du auf denic.de schaust: Da ist einer der Brüder Inhaber der Domain und der (zwingend notwendig deutsche) Ansprechpartner ist ein Deutscher, nämlich der Papa der drei wilden Dr*-Jungs: R.Dr., u.a. Anbieter eines Bootsführerscheins. Ach kuck an, da wird auch von Problemen mit Inkasso durch Libereco berichtet. Das is ja ganz was Neues. Und - soweit ich das Angebot kenne (das mit dem Bootsführerschein) ist es auch ein unberechtigter Vorwurf. Ich wusste nur nicht, dass auch Papi mit Libereco kooperiert.


> Durch einen Klick auf "_Nächster Schritt: Bezahlung_" werden Sie zu LiberECO geleitet. LiberECO wickelt den Zahlungsverkehr für R... Dr... ab.


Das is ja 'mal 'ne coole Familie. Das würde ich dem Papa der poppen.de-Jungs ja gerne selbst sagen, Nummer steht ja dabei, nur: ich hab leider keine Zeit. Und ich hab ja auch keine "Geschäftsbeziehung" - weder zum Papi noch zu den "innovativen" Söhnen


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2012)

Offenbar ist die Anmeldung mittlerweile (bedingt) kostenlos.


> Die kostenlose Mitgliedschaft schließt Du bereits durch die Anmeldung bei Poppen.de ab. Die kostenlose Mitgliedschaft ist *nicht an eine Laufzeit gebunden* und *es entstehen* für Dich bei ihrer Nutzung* keine Kosten*. Auf der Übersichtsseite der Mitgliedschaften kannst Du die Funktionen einsehen, die in der kostenlosen Mitgliedschaft inbegriffen sind.


----------



## Hippo (7 August 2012)

Hmmmm ...
Also für mißverständlich halte ich das nicht unbedingt.
Bei der ersten Seite stehts deutlich in der ersten Zeile und bei der zweiten deutlich beim Preis


----------



## Gsrblack (7 August 2012)

Also in dem Fall in den sauren Apfel beißen und bezahlen?


----------



## Hippo (7 August 2012)

Wir wissen nicht wie die Seite bei Dir aussah.
Heute am 7.8.2012 wird m.E. nicht verschleiert daß es sich um eine Mitgliedschaft handelt die sich verlängert wenn sie nicht gekündigt wird. Egal wo diese Fa.ihren Sitz hat.


----------



## Hippo (9 August 2012)

Nach meiner "Anmeldung" die ich logischerweise nicht abgeschlossen habe schlug heute folgende Mail in meimem Testaccount auf:



> Du hast am 07.08.2012 versucht, eine dreimonatige VIP-Mitgliedschaft zu erwerben. Leider wurde der Erwerb nicht abgeschlossen. Hast Du Fragen?
> 
> Vielleicht helfen Dir die häufigsten Fragen zu unseren Mitgliedschaften weiter:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jefff (12 April 2013)

Folgenes:
ich bin bei poppen angemeldet (ja ich schäme mich lach),seid jahren,ein free account,noch nie was abgeschlossenen
letzte woche hat mich liber per mail angeschrieben das ich ihnen noch 64 und paar zerquetschte schulde
dummerweise habe ich sie gefragt wofür und sie meinten muss ich poppen fragen lach
ich poppen gefragt sie meinten ich hatte wohl mal 2008 ein bezahl account unter einen anderem nick aber mit der gleichen anmeldemailaddy,ich soll angeblich nicht gezahlt haben auch mein premium account den ich angeblich innehatte nicht fristgerecht gekündigt haben
blöd das sich jetzt eine brieffreundschaft (per mail) mit den beiden (liber und poppen) ergeben hat
ich habe poppen de jetzt aufgefordert mir schriftliches zum beweiss mir zu schicken (rechnung per brief zb)
was meint ihr zu diesem fall,klassischer dummfang???
wie soll ich mich meinen beiden neuen kumpels gegenüber verhalten, mich per mail anschreiben glänzt ja nicht gerde vor seriösität und liber wurde ja hier schon desöfteren durchgekaut
                                                        danke im vorraus jefff


----------



## nich-mit-mir (12 April 2013)

Erst einmal LiberEco ist "nur" ein Inkasso und hat den Auftrag von Poppen.de bekommen. Als erstes würde ich LiberEco´s Forderung vollumfänglich widersprechen ebenso der Speicherung Deiner Daten und das war es dann in Bezug auf LiberEco.


> ich poppen gefragt sie meinten ich hatte wohl mal 2008 ein bezahl account unter einen anderem nick aber mit der gleichen anmeldemailaddy,ich soll angeblich nicht gezahlt haben auch mein premium account den ich angeblich innehatte nicht fristgerecht gekündigt haben


 
Wenn Poppen.de meint Du hättest einen Bezahl-Account dann müssen sie dies auch beweisen. Sowas behaupten reicht nicht. Aber sieh Dir das Jahr mal an, aus der die Forderung stammt. Das ist das Jahr 2008. Und somit ist das ganze schon verjährt. Eine verjährung tritt nach 3 Jahren ein.


----------



## Hippo (12 April 2013)

Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge an bestehenden Thread drangetackert. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Achilles21 (6 Mai 2014)

Leute bitte hilft mir,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit Compay gmbh. Ich war bei Po…en.de angemeldet und hatte eine VIP Mitgliedschaft für 6 Monate in Voraus bezahlt. Jedoch steht es bei denen das man keine automatische Verlängerung vorsieht. Das ist meine 2. VIP Mitgliedschaft gewesen als die 1. Abgelaufen war hatte ich keine weitere Abzüge mehr von meinem Konto und Jetzt habe ich 49,99 SEPA Lastschrift gehabt von ONABO. Ich habe es rückbuchen lassen, weil ich damit nicht einverstanden war. Jetzt habe ich bis zum 10.05.2014 zeit es zu überweisen sonst droht mir eine Inkasso an. Ich habe die telefonisch erreicht und versucht höfflich die situation zu klären, was nicht möglich war. 

Was soll ich nun Unternehmen bitte Hilft mir.

Lg


----------



## Hippo (6 Mai 2014)

Ganz einfach - den Thread mal lesen.
Wenn Du dann noch dezidierte Fragen hast schreib wieder


----------



## Teleton (7 Mai 2014)

Po..en hatte früher Probleme mit der Wirksamkeit der Widerrufsbelehrung. Schau Dir mal die Mindestvoraussetzungen des §360 BGB an und vergleiche mit der verwendeten Belehrung.


----------

